# Pink Poodle



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, that is just awesome!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

"Rocks it" is an understatement! I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

How cool!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Pawsome! He seems to like it too.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks great on both of you! I was thinking about purple clip ins so Racer and I could match 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

OMG, so cute on your both! I am such a fan of your work ! Please do a how to video. I want to try this on Stella.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You two are just sooooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 14, 2013)

Woohoo! "Real men wear pink." Rock it he does!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Love!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I love it!! What brand/color did you use? I think his red color makes it really stand out. I like so want to copy you now . Winter still has blue ears from the last time though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

You both look so great !!!! How fun is that !?!?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmandaNola (Jan 14, 2014)

He looks great! If I get the white/cream puppy in the litter I have a deposit down on, she will totally copy this.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Love it on both of you!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I love it!! What brand/color did you use? I think his red color makes it really stand out. I like so want to copy you now . Winter still has blue ears from the last time though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Here ya go!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You must always wear something pink. You match perfectly!


----------



## Red Haired Girl (Jan 5, 2014)

You both look awesome! My mom might not be thrilled if Genevieve showed up all pink, but maybe one day... "What happened to Genevieve?!" "Oh, she fell in a vat of pink hair-dye. There was nothing I could do."

As an aside: Your eye-makeup is perfect. How the heck do you get your eyeliner to look like that? I always end up looking like a raccoon...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Red Haired Girl said:


> You both look awesome! My mom might not be thrilled if Genevieve showed up all pink, but maybe one day... "What happened to Genevieve?!" "Oh, she fell in a vat of pink hair-dye. There was nothing I could do."
> 
> As an aside: Your eye-makeup is perfect. How the heck do you get your eyeliner to look like that? I always end up looking like a raccoon...


Thank you! And HAH. It's just thin black pencil around the outer rims, but on the lower lid I only do a small line on the corners, then do my lower lash line.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

You are both beautiful!!!!! 

Love the pink on you 2 !!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

What Fun! So Cute!


----------

